
Ask HN: What is your home media player setup? - roystonvassey
I download movies on to my external HDD and plug that into the TV to watch them.<p>The issue with this is the frequent plugging (and un-plugging) to copy movies, fix bugs (e.g. audio track not working), adding subtitles and so on.<p>I am looking at ways to hack this to make it simpler. I have a Chromecast and PS3.<p>Is there any way I can use these to make this process simpler?<p>Thanks!
======
jenkstom
I lived without Plex for a very long time, but could not find a good media
player now that the WDTV is no longer in production. Plex is ubiquitous. Smart
TVs have a Plex app, nearly every media player has the ability to load a Plex
app.

And my five year olds can use it. And I can prevent them from watching
anything I haven't allowed them to watch. I kind of wish I hadn't resisted for
so long, but now I'm on board.

My Plex server runs Ubuntu, which connects via NFS to a Synology that stores
the data on a mirrored array. Since it is connected via network files are
placed on the server over the network using rsync over ssh or just scp
depending on the source.

------
Kali909
There's a PS3 media server Java app you can serve out content from a PC etc.
Not a full media center but can be handy.

[https://github.com/ps3mediaserver/ps3mediaserver](https://github.com/ps3mediaserver/ps3mediaserver)

------
Vaskivo
Raspberry pi with Retropie. Connected it to a large external HDD, set up samba
and installed KODI. Input with a Logitech f710 gamepad and a Logitech k400
keyboard.

Problems: \- I couldn't find a way to control kodi with the gamepad. \- I
can't restart the Raspberry Pi in KODI. It just hangs the system. (And it's
only way to go back to "gaming mode")

------
mijndert
I have a PC that I sometimes turn on that acts as a Plex server. I download my
movie, it gets automatically added to the Plex library and my Sony Android TV
set has a Plex client installed.

My Sony tv also runs Kodi that has some interesting plugins for watching
movies.

------
paulcole
Apple TV and Amazon Fire stick. Subscribe to Hulu for recent shows, and a
bunch of sports (NFL, MLS, WNBA) season streaming packages. Buy/rent whatever
else I want to watch from iTunes or Amazon.

------
marcofiset
Take a look at the Videostream app for Chromecast.

~~~
roystonvassey
Thanks! This looks very promising and it works without streaming over the
Internet (from what I could gather on first pass).

Will try this and post a quick review here.

------
Stoo
I use Twonky for media streaming movies / music over the local network. It
supports DLNA/UPnP so should work with _most_ players. I use either a blu-ray
player or Xbox One to play movies streamed from Twonky but the Xbox One
sometimes refuses to connect for unknown reasons.

Aside from that I have a Chromecast for playing anything else that I don't
have stored locally.

------
TurboHaskal
Desktop PC, TV, wireless keyboard/mouse and a fifteen meter HDMI cable.

------
raffleslodge
Android phone, Kodi (Exodus) and a Chromecast.

------
SmellTheGlove
You may want to look at running a Plex server.

------
wayn3
i have a ps4

